# 6 week old Bantam Cochin Bantams



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Genders ?? Not seeing a boy?The first is a standard/bantam so different parents than the others


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Number one looks like a pullet. The others aren't matured enough for me to guess.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love cochins and right now won't even venture a guess as to their sex.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I think second one is a roo. A tip I learned with Cochins is at 2-3 weeks the girls are mostly feathered and the boys will still have a lot of their downy fluff.


----------

